# Late afternoon brunches...



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm trying to find a brunch that starts a little later than the usual 12.30 or runs late. Have some people visiting, but logistics will stop us getting anywhere until about 2pm.


I've seen that Tribeca run one from 2-5, but wondering if anyone knows of any others? If it doesn't start late, but runs until 5 or so that would work too. 


Ta!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Otherwise known as: lunch.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Otherwise known as: lunch.


12.30 is lunch too, isn't it?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you go in at 2pm, then I doubt anywhere will want you to be hanging round much after 5pm as they will want the table back for the tea and evening meal crowd.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well traditionally brunches stop serving at 4pm - it used to be that no alcohol was allowed to be served from 4-6 or 7, so many still stick to that. There 'were' a couple of brunches running from 2-5.

I think you'll have to look at all you can eat evening options instead - there are plenty. Google and the TimeOut or What's On lists come up.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Well traditionally brunches stop serving at 4pm - *it used to be that no alcohol was allowed to be served from 4-6 or 7*, so many still stick to that. There 'were' a couple of brunches running from 2-5.
> 
> I think you'll have to look at all you can eat evening options instead - there are plenty. Google and the TimeOut or What's On lists come up.


Really? Perhaps I never noticed years ago.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

The more posh brunches probably won't kick you off the table until 17:00, but they are unlikely to serve you any more drinks after 15:30. When they kick you off they'll be fairly nice about it. 

Why not just do an evening brunch? Loads about on a Friday and you'll be sober enough to go to a nice bar afterwards.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Evening brunches might be a bit of a run if we're out from mid afternoon! Seems Crab Tavern does 1-5, so will head there and just miss the first hour.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Seems an awful shame to miss the first hour?

I have not tried these now (not being much of a bruncher...) but might be worth a try:

Shanghai Grand 3-6
(more info here: 6 Dubai Brunches For Summer - Brunch, Food & Drink, Events, Dubai Brunch - ShortList Dubai)

Tribeca 2-5
Tribeca | entertainment & events

Or have a look on this list:
https://www.zomato.com/dubai/restaurants?friday_brunch=1


----------

